# Hardware crypto -> VIA Nano



## tcn (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello everyone,

  I've read that hardware-assisted cryptography will soon be available but for AES-NI.  Anyone heard of hardware acceleration for Via CPUs under FreeBSD?

  I've booted, loaded crypto device and still software for me...


Thanks,

tcn.


----------



## shitson (Oct 28, 2010)

Good place to start is here


----------



## mav@ (Oct 28, 2010)

Look at padlock(4) manual page.


----------



## tcn (Oct 29, 2010)

Yah, another case of RTFM.

  I'll try loading the padlock kernel module; I hope the new Via Nano-E is supported though; if not, I guess I just have to punch in the new CPUID in the identification routine....


thanks,

tcn


----------

